# can anyone tell me what wheels these are??



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

those would be the MSR 095 Black PEARL


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> those would be the MSR 095 Black PEARL


Are you sure? I believe they are Chevy concept wheels that look similar in design to the msr 095's.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Double checked, they definitely aren't the MSR's.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

what are they and whom makes them ?



http://Americaneaglewheel.com


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

They are the wheels from the Chevy Cruze DUSK Concept. In other words, they're one off wheels made by GM that until the recent unveiling that the Sonic DUSK will finally be sold dealer-wide, were impossible to buy. The Sonic DUSK has the same exact wheel, however the offset/size might not be the same as on the Cruze DUSK, but its worth a shot once the Sonic is buy-able.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Basicly buy the Msr 095 's if you like that look of those wheels on yer cruzen .


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Careful with the sizing.....the diesel uses a larger bolt pattern....not the same as the 5x105 on the gas Cruze.

Rob


----------



## black442 (Nov 9, 2013)

awesome , thanks guys. one more question, on the msr 095's (I was looking them up), whats the difference between black and black pearl???? thanks for all the help


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

black442 said:


> awesome , thanks guys. one more question, on the msr 095's (I was looking them up), whats the difference between black and black pearl???? thanks for all the help


I believe the black is just a standard black, not sure if it's gloss or what, and then the black pearl has like a "black chrome" look. Don't quote me but I think that's how it is. Google "msr" then the color and it should give you examples in the images. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## black442 (Nov 9, 2013)

heres the size listed on the msr site: will these fit without any issues and what tire size should I go with. stock height cruze lt??
0958-9831 18.0x8.0Black Pearl PVD5 on 10542 offset.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It will fit without issues. 225 45 or 225 50 with the stock height IMO.


----------

